# Tts Collet Tightening Fixture



## cambyz28 (Jun 23, 2016)

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## dlane (Jun 23, 2016)

Tap talk dosn't show your pics


----------



## Cheeseking (Jun 23, 2016)

Hmm I see the pics no prob.  Unfortunately im not a computer geek so no clue why


----------



## cambyz28 (Jun 23, 2016)

Tried to upload pics from computer but I could see them on my tap talk before so idk if it worked.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------

